# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  بنسأل  . .  ماموقع  محمد حقار   و  رحمانى مامانى

## الصاااااقعة

*بنسأل   . .  هل تم فعلا إعادة اللاعب محمد حقار  . . !
 واذا لم يتم إعادة اللاعب  . . ما معنى  إعارة  محمود امبدة !

اما اللاعب مامانى رحمانى  هل تم الاستغناء عنه  . . وكيف !
اللاعب لم يحضر حتى للمخالصة .  .!!!!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماماني تم الاستغناء عنه
حقار تم تجديد اعارته
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

